# Liqui-Moly LEICHTLAUF 5W-40 AND Part number or name of this clip??



## LangMKV (Oct 1, 2012)

*OIL CHANGE AND missing clip on cable?? Part number or name of this clip??*

Changing oil other day and noticed the yellow retaining clip on the electrical cable in front of the oil cartridge was missing. See link below, sorry they arent allowing me to post an img. 

here's the https://*******/photos/Cnv2J23KG14r11xDA


----------

